# Just back from Steinhatchee, Fl.



## high tech. hunter (Sep 21, 2010)

Caught trout, sea bass, grouper, jack's, flounder, very few trash fish.  Did not fish for red's this trip. Waste of time for one keeper.

Ghost town.  No one there, everything for sale!  Prices up and quality down for dinner at Roy's and Fiddler's.  Stayed at Sunset Place as usual with pool!  10 miles farthest off shore we went in 25' Carolina Skiff w 90 HP 4 stroke. 
  Used gulp shrimp, gold and silver short lip 3 hook plugs that run at 2 feet.  Shrimp were 30 cents EACH, we left them all in the store.  Fish fry last day was good. 5:30 minutes, 315 miles.  PM me if GPS #'s desired.


----------



## state159 (Sep 22, 2010)

Good fishing. I use to live in Taylor County and fish Steinhatchee a lot. Quit fishing whenever the catch limits became law. Roy's used to be the best place around for seafood. In Perry, Roy Deal's was the place to eat. Shrimp prices have really soared I guess.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 22, 2010)

Great place to fish, grouper mecca of the Gulf. Affordable, it sure isn't a tourist trap. (Not counting scallop season) That is why I keep my stuff there. Waiting for it to cool down a little and I'm back on the water. Fiddler's, over priced and not that good, however they do have a good del monico steak. Roy's is a great place to take the days catch and have them fry it up for supper. Rachel's diner     is a really good place to eat also.


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 27, 2010)

Parker, Rachels is the place just up the road from Fiddlers, correct? If so, you're right it is a great place. Only open for breakfast and lunch, though.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hungry Howies is the best place I've found to eat in Steinhatchee!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 28, 2010)

pottydoc said:


> Parker, Rachels is the place just up the road from Fiddlers, correct? If so, you're right it is a great place. Only open for breakfast and lunch, though.



Your talking about Lynn Rich I think, Rachels is on the right just before you cross the brige into Jena.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Sep 28, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> Hungry Howies is the best place I've found to eat in Steinhatchee!



Yummmmm....Their Italian Pizza Sub!


----------



## smithey (Oct 4, 2010)

Reading these posts brought back a lot of memories. I use to go down in the early sixties and we stated at the Reeves lodge they had then. We were fiends with the old couple who were the caretakers. I help build one of the concrete block houses across the rd from the lodge. I havent been back since early 70. We use to catch trout that would easily wt 4 or 5 lbs back then . I dont even know if the log lodge is still there. Would like to know just for old times sake. Any way I ll be 70 next year . Sure would like to go back one more time but health probably prevents it.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 5, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> Hungry Howies is the best place I've found to eat in Steinhatchee!



The last three times I have eaten there I have got sick. Food is good, but for some reason I don't take to it.


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 5, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Your talking about Lynn Rich I think, Rachels is on the right just before you cross the brige into Jena.



That one just opened/reopened recently didn't it? I haven't eaten there yet, but my wife has been a couple times when she didn't want to get up early with us, and says it's really good.


----------



## deadend (Oct 5, 2010)

Heading to the 'Hatch in the morning.  Can't wait.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 6, 2010)

Best fishing I ever did was in the 'Hatch...  

Of course since I found Deer Hunting, I do not get out of the woods much...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## rusty (Oct 6, 2010)

heading down early Thursday morning.  Gonna try fishing up north this time.  I hate the ride down south.  If anyone has any tips and doon't mind sharing...I'd appreciate it.  Have always fished around Pepperfish and have done really good.  just gonna try something else this time.  Anything I should be aware of fishing up north?  
Shoot me a pm if you care to share.
Thanks.


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 7, 2010)

shrimp is cheap and very plentiful on the east coast of FL.


----------

